# New tank addition



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is my latest tank addition, my first in a long time, a purplae tang. I also added a Hippopus clam, but the photo is blurry...Take care, Eric


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 21, 2006)

Awesome! Are those zoas in the bottom right??
Just got back from the frag tank, and I think a bigger tank is definitely in my future. The best part, the door prize I won was a 150w Metal Halide so I now have good prop tank lighting!

Jon
________
TOYOTA AURION SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2006)

Eric - I love the blue tang! anything blue is great!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, those are zooanthids...they came free on live rock. At one point they were a plague in my tank, I even tried (unsuccessfully) injecting them with vinegar like aiptasia...but in the last few years they have become well behaved. Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 22, 2006)

I could only dream that my zoanthids would take over the tank, unfortunately the larger polyped ones I collect seem to grow much slower. I would love to see more pics of them, they are like the orchids of the reef to me. I haven't tried vinegar before, but I did zap a couple zoa polyps with a very strong kalk mix and they lasted all of about a day. The mushroom I zapped with it shriveled up and looked like it was dying, but I think I just made it mad.

Jon
________
HOT PENNY STOCKS


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2006)

Very beautiful, especially your new pet fish, Eric!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks!!! But I'll tell you, zooanthids can be a major pia......at their worst, they were interfering with the expansion and growth of the stony corals....in the past 2 years they have receded, still present, but deferring to other growth in the tank...whew! Take care, Eric


----------

